# SpeedyKVM, Dallas, 50GB RAID 10 SSD, $6



## gordonrp

Hello,

*VPSBoard users can get 50% off their first month on plan #4 (8GB plan) using coupon; VPSBoard*

SpeedyKVM provides KVM servers with high amounts of RAID 10 SSD storage, RAM, and CPU cores. We are pleased to offer SpeedyKVM.com plans as such;



*As above, all plans come with;*


Massive amounts of RAID 10 SSD, typically 4-10x more than the competition (we own our own hardware and network, thus we can pass on the savings)
Dedicated RAM
High CPU allocations
Reasonable IPv4 pricing (IPv6 coming soon TM)
Linux and Windows 2008/2012 templates
Linux ISOs
*Templates available for auto install;*



*ISOs available to connect and install from with VNC;*



*Our data center is Incero Dallas Texas;*
https://incero.com/dallas-data-center

*The Incero network stats are viewable here;*
https://incero.com/network

*Contact*
To get in touch, please email [email protected] or call us at 1-214-301-KVM9

Facebook; https://www.facebook.com/SpeedyKVM
Twitter; https://twitter.com/SpeedyKVM


----------



## Nett

No custom panel this time?


----------



## drmike

I hate to rain on the party (rarely rains in Texas)....  I like Gordon, always have.... I think Incero does a remarkable job.

I am confused with this though (I was confused with Wable and just let it be). That site template,  Incero and 10 other companies were about the only ones who hadn't used that $10 Themeforest template.  Just saying...

The bigger headscratcher,  why the KVM brand now?  This brand dilution with multiple brands.  You put wood behind arrows, not toothpicks.   Point is, you already have decent rep and traction on the core business, so stop diluting it.  Speedy whole site, doesn't mention Incero.  It's in the Terms page only.  I'd buy KVM from Incero, but not some random brand backsided by Incero and with a website design that 150 sketch brands have used.


----------



## gordonrp

Nett said:


> No custom panel this time?



Correct, using SolusVM on this product.


----------



## gordonrp

drmike said:


> I hate to rain on the party (rarely rains in Texas)....  I like Gordon, always have.... I think Incero does a remarkable job.
> 
> I am confused with this though (I was confused with Wable and just let it be). That site template,  Incero and 10 other companies were about the only ones who hadn't used that $10 Themeforest template.  Just saying...
> 
> The bigger headscratcher,  why the KVM brand now?  This brand dilution with multiple brands.  You put wood behind arrows, not toothpicks.   Point is, you already have decent rep and traction on the core business, so stop diluting it.  Speedy whole site, doesn't mention Incero.  It's in the Terms page only.  I'd buy KVM from Incero, but not some random brand backsided by Incero and with a website design that 150 sketch brands have used.



I don't see a question in there, so thank you for the feedback. 

Anybody that has questions about SpeedyKVM you can email [email protected] or call 1-214-301-KVM9 and we will be very happy to assist you. Thanks for considering SpeedyKVM


----------



## OSTKCabal

He did ask why you're starting the KVM brand now.


----------



## k0nsl

It says IRC is allowed (unless you're doing something illegal such as controlling/operating a pool of bots)...so I assume it's okay to install and use an IRCd? The ToS doesn't say.

By the way, you might want to load your Google Font through HTTPs to avoid warning.

Best wishes,

-k0nsl


----------



## zzrok

What are the limits on CPU use?  I didn't see that addressed in the ToS.


----------



## gordonrp

OSTKCabal said:


> He did ask why you're starting the KVM brand now.



Tuesday is my favorite day of the week, much better than starting a KVM brand on a Wednesday!


----------



## gordonrp

zzrok said:


> What are the limits on CPU use?  I didn't see that addressed in the ToS.



CPUs are dedicated for non abusive usage (e.g. bitcoin mining etc which is banned in TOS), thanks for the feedback we will clarify on the website.


----------



## gordonrp

k0nsl said:


> It says IRC is allowed (unless you're doing something illegal such as controlling/operating a pool of bots)...so I assume it's okay to install and use an IRCd? The ToS doesn't say.
> 
> By the way, you might want to load your Google Font through HTTPs to avoid warning.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> -k0nsl



Thanks, will check on the fonts! IRCd for legal usage is allowed. The TOS really only limits IRC from being used as botnet controllers etc.

EDIT: RE FONTS, we have this code loading via https, did you see a http mention somewhere? 



Code:


<!--==============GOOGLE FONT - OPEN SANS=================-->
<link href="https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Montserrat:400,700" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">


----------



## OSTKCabal

gordonrp said:


> OSTKCabal said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did ask why you're starting the KVM brand now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday is my favorite day of the week, much better than starting a KVM brand on a Wednesday!
Click to expand...

That's as good a reason as any I suppose. Personally I'd prefer to launch a KVM brand on a Friday.


----------



## k0nsl

Thanks for the reply and for answering my question, Gordon.

The font issue looks as if it has been fixed (I re-checked every page available).



gordonrp said:


> k0nsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It says IRC is allowed (unless you're doing something illegal such as controlling/operating a pool of bots)...so I assume it's okay to install and use an IRCd? The ToS doesn't say.
> 
> By the way, you might want to load your Google Font through HTTPs to avoid warning.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> -k0nsl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, will check on the fonts! IRCd for legal usage is allowed. The TOS really only limits IRC from being used as botnet controllers etc.
> 
> EDIT: RE FONTS, we have this code loading via https, did you see a http mention somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <!--==============GOOGLE FONT - OPEN SANS=================-->
> <link href="https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Montserrat:400,700" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
Click to expand...


----------



## MikeA

Gordon, any reason you deleted my account and refunded me? I purchased your service because I know your Incero brand is reliable, and needed a small server elsewhere in Dallas.


----------



## gordonrp

MikeA said:


> Gordon, any reason you deleted my account and refunded me? I purchased your service because I know your Incero brand is reliable, and needed a small server elsewhere in Dallas.



Hi MikeA,

Please email [email protected] or call us 1-214-301-KVM9. I did not handle that order myself, however it did not pass our fraud check, it looks like your paypal payment reports "....has provided an unconfirmed address." Unfortunately on our side, that flag can be indicative of a hacked paypal account being used with a new unconfirmed card. Now obviously I do not think that is the case here, however there is no way our staff can know all VPSboard members! If you call or email us we can resolve this. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## kcaj

GoDaddy DNS!!?!



Code:


Jacks-MacBook-Air:~ jackxxx$ dig ns speedykvm.com +short
ns70.domaincontrol.com.
ns69.domaincontrol.com.
Jacks-MacBook-Air:~ jackxxx$


----------



## gordonrp

Annual payment options at a discount (11x monthly payment instead of 12x) have been added. Thanks for all the feedback, and your orders.


----------



## gordonrp

You can use any of these coupons;2GB30 (30% off, first month, plan #2)4GB40 (40% off, first month, plan #3)8GB50 (50% off, first month, plan #4)


----------



## Coastercraze

Cpanel available? Are plans fixed or can you add stuff later to them (extra disk for example)?


----------



## gordonrp

Coastercraze said:


> Cpanel available? Are plans fixed or can you add stuff later to them (extra disk for example)?



The plans are fixed.


----------

